# Bong Rips Cure Cancer



## FruityBud (Oct 7, 2008)

You read that right, my sleepy-eyed stoners. Cannabis CURES cancer. Okay, that is a bit of propaganda wrapped up in overstatement. But guess what? It is our turn to spread the real propaganda of ganja. The thing that the government, religious fanatics and our parents alike will hate the most about our propaganda is that it is full of truth.

According to The Cannabible 3, in 1974, a study funded by the United States Federal Government found evidence demonstrating that Tetrahydrocannabinol, the most active cannabinoid in cannabis, reduces growth rates of three kinds of cancer. The assholes in the Drug Enforcement Administration office decided it might be bad for business if the public knew this. No major media outlets reported the story and research was halted in that area.

What a pothead you scoff. Believing some pipe-dream a stoner threw into a book about weed. Oh, ye of little faith. Still cant trust your brethren to be intelligent on the most important issues facing the world?

Do you trust scientists working at Harvard to be intelligent? On April 17, 2007, sciencedaily.com reported on Harvard researchers delving deeper into the relationship between cannabis and cancer. The beauty of this study is that we are showing that a substance of abuse, if used prudently, may offer a new road to therapy against lung cancer, said Anju Preet, Ph.D., a researcher in the Division of Experimental Medicine.

Since the initial discovery in 1974, multiple international studies have confirmed that THC can halt or reverse the growth of cancer cells. In Germany: A study demonstrates the anti-cancerous effect of cannabinoids in lung and cervical cancer. At the Complutense University of Madrid Spain: One third of infected rats have their brain tumors eliminated after treatment with synthetic THC. In Italy: Cannabinol is shown to inhibit the growth of cancerous glioma cells, both in vitro and in vivo. The list goes on.

Perhaps the study most worth mentioning is a secret study financed by the U.S. government. In 1997, it was leaked to the media that the U.S. National Toxicology Program had conducted a study worth $2 million, pointing to the fact that THC protected against malignant tumors. This is the only other study funded by the government to investigate the anti-cancerous properties. As with the first study, the findings were kept away from the public eye for a few years. News of this event came only after an inside source deliberately took the report to the media.

Taking stock of this situation is sure to confuse and enrage. Let Mary Jane soothe the rage as I take care of the confusion. (Mary Jane has trouble helping with confusion. It is not her fault, shes just too stoned to figure out how.) The situation is as follows: we are surrounded by liars. All our short stoner lives, people have been telling us that smoking marijuana will give us cancer. Scary lies like One joint is equal to 20 cigarettes are paraded as facts. The government, the one by the people and for the people, takes our taxes to fund studies that may lead to the cure for cancer, then hides the results from us.

The media chooses not to publicize these findings because then there would be less time to terrorize us with stories of violence and despair. Health care providers, the people supposedly fighting diseases for the benefit of others, are not interested in learning more about this issue. It is hard to blame them, though. How can that juggernaut of an industry support itself when a cure for cancer could be grown in a persons back yard?

Health care providers have to be able to pay the scientists, do the research, discover the drug and test the pill, which has to pass the tests set up by the feds, so they can make money. This is so the public knows that when they have to buy health care to pay to see the doctor. How else are you going to afford those little white pills the pharmacy gives you instead of letting you know that many ailments can be cured by changes in diet, exercise or cheaper, natural, healthier substances, like weed?

So, does cannabis prevent or possibly even cure cancer? Pass me that bong and well find out together.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/43djhy*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

between marijuana and garlic I should live forever.....wooooohhhooooooo


----------



## HMAN (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Fruitybud. This goes right along with your story. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28770


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 7, 2008)

im still waiting to hear more on thc being used topically on MIRSA and other antibiotic resistant infections.

i love how anything that is good or even potentially lifesaving is supressed. 
i guess if a pharmicutical corp. cant patent somthing it has no medical value or relevence.


----------



## HMAN (Oct 7, 2008)

> i guess if a pharmicutical corp. cant patent somthing it has no medical value or relevence



If they can't patent it, they can't make a buck. Thats the bottom line. Its always about the money!!! Sorry Basta***!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 7, 2008)

its interesting clan, i work in a field in which i can get deep cuts working long hours in sometimes filthy conditions and can aquire 20-30 or more cuts on my hands and arms, sweating and getting grime in all of them for 14-16-18 hours _ each_ day ,  yet i do not get infections. before i started smoking cannibis i wrecked my mountian bike while in a big event race causing my left brake lever to impale my hand (hard fall, blunt objects dont mix). I later incurred a serious infection in my hand that ran up my arm. i could have lost my hand!

its interesting to notice something like that as i havent really gotten sick since i started smoking other than a minor cold (and everyone out in the feild was VERY sick).

very good point clan, i am interested in that study as well.

full stars fruitybud- thanks agian for all your hard work to keep us informed!

:bong1:


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 7, 2008)

T.O.A. 

i played football in h.s. and division 2 for three years. had my left knee acl and mcl blown in high school (my own left guard got toppled on it while i had it extendedpicking up a blitzing linebacker, the knee dont go sideways without major breakage) blew out my right mcl in the same fashion three years later (and my son plays center too). so i had two surgeries in three years and while the ligaments got repaired/replaced (right mcl is a cadaver replacement, hows that for halloween) i had bad staph infections after both.

while i was never in any real danger of losing a limb, these infections had me running a fever for 12 to 14 days each, which the doctor (same guy both times) told me was, what he thought, a disturbing trend in his surgeries. now this was in 1994 and 1997, and traditional cillin type antibiotics were having a tough time with staph infections then, now we have a new problem.

my surgeon told me that in the future were going to see a lot more of this because of decades of doctors prescribing antibios. to people wth viral infections because the patients demanded them and could not be convinced that the antibios. did no good for the flu or what have you. 

were getting mutation in bacteria thats allways been more prevelent in viruses and it makes me mad that the d.e.a. should have any leverage when it comes to peoples health. 

and fruty bud, thanks for all your articles, and tireless scouring of the media. i usually dont feel that ive completed my news intake of the day without your input. oct. mvp or bust.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2008)

TOA, I also work in a field where I often get cuts and my working conditions are often pretty filthy, too.  I also often work in very inclement weather conditions, occasionally getting completely soaked in sub freezing temps.  I have always been amazed at how seldom I get infections and colds.  Now I know the reason--gee, for all this time I just thought I was one tough chick.


----------



## DownSouth34 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Fruity!! I agree 100% with clan, my day is not complete until I come home and hit the forums and see what was dug up by the tireless fruity. 
Come to think of it, my wife has been sick several times in the past couple months with everything from bronchitis to strep. I was the person who took care of her getting exposed i'm sure to some level of bacteria........yet I remain healthy as an Ox...go figure. Thank you MJ.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 7, 2008)

cannabis.....is there anything it cant do?
Good article FruityBud


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 7, 2008)

hemp- i often too get soaked in freezing conditions and when everyone else who was there was sick as hell....interesting enough- they didint smoke.


booo creepy pharma companies-


HOORAY WEED!


----------



## Tater (Oct 7, 2008)

I love reading these types of posts.  There was a study released a while back about the link between crones/IBS and marijuana.  Turns out pot stops the spasaming in the colon allowing it to return to rhythmic contractions and stops the purge cycle.  I couldn't imagine my life without pot.  I wish I started smoking as a teenager.  I will never go without this wonderful plant again, no longer do I plan my trips around the nearest public washroom.  I'm all but cured as long as I stay away from trigger foods (those took a long time to figure out to but I couldn't have figured them out either without pot). 

Thanks fruitybud.  Score one for the good guys.  I can't wait till the day truth and scientific fact is openly discussed and reported on the good herb.  I'll bet a lot of people are going to feel pretty stupid and hopefully outraged that they have been lied to.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hemp- i often too get soaked in freezing conditions and when everyone else who was there was sick as hell....interesting enough- they didint smoke.
> 
> 
> booo creepy pharma companies-
> ...



LMAO--Actually the guys I worked with were, in general, healthy, too.  However, on second thought, they, for the most part, smoked too.  My old boss used to joke that he didn't drug test, because he needed employees--and he didn't even smoke.  We're good friends to this day.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 7, 2008)

I work in a nursing home full of old folks. Talk about bacteria, you will find it there.I and the ones who smoke out are like hardly ever sick. For those that don't smoke guess what they always be sick.

I'm ready to rise like pancho villa and rebel. with a spliff in my mouth of course


----------



## ishnish (Oct 8, 2008)

my dad and one of my older brothers have IBS, and my dad recently acquired diabetes.. they both quit cheif'n in their early twenties, and its sad in a way to think how their health could be diffrent if they didn't give in to the prohibition propaganda.

i was first turned on to MJ about 14 years ago, and i aint let'n go of this lady!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 8, 2008)

Fact of the matter is simple. I use to be adhd. I use to take as a youth, pills that turned me in to a vegable. At the age of 13 i found marry Jane threw my sis. I began to smoke it an my mom started to notice I was needing less an less of my damn RX drugs. Now at the ripe age of 24 I have a bad stomach acid, which is related to me taking those pills as a youth. but I was never adhd again. I was able to focus, was able to do my school work. an the "doctor" could not figger it out. At 16 i admitted to my mom, a she was mad at first. But she reconsiders after she looked at school grade how they improved a how I was now "normal".  The government knows that Prozac an all the rest are no mach for the great MJ, and better for u. u don't get crazy an kill you&#8217;re self, an u damn for sure can't OD an die. just look at all the movie stars an Anna Nicole smith, an her son if u need any proof that the government is not looking out whets good for u. when we got a plant that can do sooo much good.

The goverment knows this is true. thats the fact of the matter. an its sad.
with soo many people hurting, an that need the stuff. 
an for me that person that would ratter smoke a blunt of grade than drink a beer.


----------

